# Post pics with your girlfriend and your seven



## RXTN (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's some:

Hope you like it!


----------



## Eric (Mar 13, 2009)

Haha, we did this once before... the thread got locked up and deleted.


----------



## phatfil (Mar 13, 2009)

does your girlfriend have a sister?...


----------



## RXTN (Mar 13, 2009)

No she don't, why it got deleted?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn what a lucky man


----------



## celebro95 (Mar 13, 2009)

with respect !!!

your girlfriend is goddamn HOOOT


----------



## Eric (Mar 13, 2009)

RXTN said:


> No she don't, why it got deleted?



Well it turned into "let's make a 'girls of ss.org' calendar" thread and just went downhill from there.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't think my wife would be too excited about that. I'll let you guys contribute.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 13, 2009)

I was started previous one, ant then it was closed. Long story...


----------



## yevetz (Mar 13, 2009)

P.S. your girl is hot


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 13, 2009)

Epic copypasta 

We needed another one of these threads


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Mar 13, 2009)

Let's call this thread: " post pictures if you've got a good looking girl friend"


----------



## Variant (Mar 13, 2009)

Eric said:


> Haha, we did this once before... the thread got locked up and deleted.



Yeah, plus it's bound to ruin my already shaky relationship...


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah we had this before - thread went down quickly as it soon became an e-penis competition but with gf/wifey etc and the photos soon started becoming soft core. It was deleted and forgotten into the abyss that is the internet.


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2009)

to be fair that first post is going to be hard to top.

you see that on the floor there?

that, is the gauntlet!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 13, 2009)

yevetz said:


> Long story...


----------



## silentrage (Mar 13, 2009)

Imma con my GF into posing with the c-7.


----------



## Bobby (Mar 13, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Yeah we had this before - thread went down quickly as it soon became an e-penis competition but with gf/wifey etc and the photos soon started becoming soft core. It was deleted and forgotten into the abyss that is the internet.



I remember that. Had my wife licking my headstock.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 14, 2009)

i remember all this, i was jealous then, and i don't need to be jealous now. so no starting again


----------



## Overtone (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't have either. Fuck my life.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 14, 2009)

i cant find the other pics.........i know theres been better ones taken..


----------



## XeoFLCL (Mar 14, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> i cant find the other pics.........i know theres been better ones taken..


Holy crap.

Talk about puns.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 14, 2009)

pun being the thread subject and the content of my post?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Mar 14, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> pun being the thread subject and the content of my post?


Yep. That and in comparison to the OP pics


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 14, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Yeah we had this before - thread went down quickly as it soon became an e-penis competition but with gf/wifey etc and the photos soon started becoming soft core. It was deleted and forgotten into the abyss that is the internet.



 I fail to see the problem.

I know this is a family site, but can't we be a family that looks at softcore together?


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 14, 2009)

Bleh... Internet is already full of porn and softcore. Just pick a site and unzip your pants. We don't need them here. This is about seven string guitars. Not string wearing honeys. 

well I wouldn't mind but....


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll have to find my old ones 

Rob


----------



## yevetz (Mar 14, 2009)

As Popsyche told, this is not some porn or erotic stuff, this is something that we proud of.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Mar 14, 2009)

HAHA, pic thread turns into people complaining about being single thread. Pure win.

*PirateMetalTroy is also single*


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 14, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> HAHA, pic thread turns into people complaining about being single thread. Pure win.
> 
> *PirateMetalTroy is also single*


 
As far as I'm concerned, there's no reason on Earth to complain about being single.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 14, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Epic copypasta
> 
> We needed another one of these threads



fuck mike where have you been?
havnt seen you post i a while 



Overtone said:


> Don't have either. Fuck my life.


----------



## Harry (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd post one if I had a girlfriend


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll post a picture of my girlfriend's DR7...




...but none of my girlfriend with my 7.


----------



## Panterica (Mar 14, 2009)

work on this i must...
do bedbuddies count? relationships can kiss my ass


----------



## RXTN (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha, i never think this will make such a mess.... I'm sorry, if somebody started to feel bad about this treat ---> you family guys, single guys, girls and animals. 

My GF just wanted me to post some pics to show off her self with my 7, so this wan't fully my idea. 

And hey, how can you say no to someone how's looking like this


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I'll post a picture of my girlfriend's DR7...
> 
> ...but none of my girlfriend with my 7.



Your girlfriend has a 7?!?!?! EPIC!!!! 

Unfortunately, there's no way my girlfriend would ever pose with my RG7. MAYBE with my cherry ES335, but the 7... no way, nitto.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 14, 2009)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1419151 said:


> I fail to see the problem.



Yeah, me too, but it's actually a longer story than that.
Some members started to talk about the fact that putting pictures of people with or without their permission could lead to people actually download the pictures on their computer and do what ever they feel like with it, spread it across the world, etc... bla-bla-bla. Some who posted pics began to be affraid and asked the thread to be deleted.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## SamSam (Mar 14, 2009)

^

Legend!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## willybman (Mar 14, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2009)

Anthony said:


>





You Sir, win the thread.


----------



## Kimling (Mar 14, 2009)

Anthony said:


>


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

A left hander, eh?


----------



## Harris (Mar 14, 2009)

Flawless victory


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 14, 2009)

@ Anthony.



caughtinamosh said:


> Your girlfriend has a 7?!?!?! EPIC!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no way my girlfriend would ever pose with my RG7. MAYBE with my cherry ES335, but the 7... no way, nitto.



Indeed she does have a 7. She had a MIJ 7 with a reverse headstock -  - before I even thought about playing 7s. Now THAT's a girl you don't let go of.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Anthony said:


>



LOL  you win the internet.


----------



## silentrage (Mar 14, 2009)

How long before someone puts a pic of his gf and his 7" on here?


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 14, 2009)

silentrage said:


> How long before someone puts a pic of his gf and his 7" on here?



7"?


----------



## reptillion (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL...
If you usually jack off with your right hand, about once a month, use your left, so it feels like a stranger is touching you. Don't do it too much your dick will become ambidextrous.


----------



## Harris (Mar 14, 2009)

^
What the fuck


----------



## lobee (Mar 14, 2009)

1. Sit on hand until numb
2. Perform "The Stranger"
3. ????
4. Money shot


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Where is this thread going? LOL


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 14, 2009)

silentrage said:


> How long before someone puts a pic of his gf and his 7" on here?


 
I could if it was that small

hey-o!


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 14, 2009)

*Moved to OT as this thread has less and less to do with 7 string guitars other than appearing in pics. Also this thread will be monitored and anything stupid/nsfw is posted it gets locked.*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn, I can't even ruin this thread now... being single sucks...


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2009)

^ Im sure if you put some effort in you could ruin it


----------



## Harry (Mar 14, 2009)

More fun than any girl I've ever met


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 14, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> More fun than any girl I've ever met





Hilarious.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 15, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Indeed she does have a 7. She had a MIJ 7 with a reverse headstock -  - before I even thought about playing 7s. Now THAT's a girl you don't let go of.


 
You do realize there's now a forum full of dudes just waiting for you to fuck up, right?


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 15, 2009)

i feel gay.im paying more attention to the guitars.


----------



## Harry (Mar 16, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> i feel gay.im paying more attention to the guitars.



You're not alone man, you're not alone


----------



## Caveman (Mar 16, 2009)

how about a picture of my ex girlfriend with my 7 string guitar? that works right?


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 16, 2009)

this thread wins


----------



## Overtone (Mar 16, 2009)

Caveman said:


> how about a picture of my ex girlfriend with my 7 string guitar? that works right?



Nope, sorry. That's pretty much on par with posting a picture of your current wife and a six string acoustic.


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 16, 2009)

Caveman said:


> how about a picture of my ex girlfriend with my 7 string guitar? that works right?



...so the guitar doesnt always have to be in the original picture??


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Mar 16, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> ...so the guitar doesnt always have to be in the original picture??


and now somebody will post photoshopped pic of a 7string guitar with megan fox...


----------



## silentrage (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## RenegadeDave (Mar 16, 2009)

My girlfriend refused to let me take suggestive pictures of her with my guitars so I can brag on the internet .


----------



## powergroover (Mar 16, 2009)

^

PWNED


----------



## jymellis (Mar 16, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> My girlfriend refused to let me take suggestive pictures of her with my guitars so I can brag on the internet .



i knew better than to even ask


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 16, 2009)

silentrage said:


>


 ok,ok.im straight again.fuck the guitar!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 16, 2009)

silentrage said:


>



Just my cup of tea....GREAT big.....green dots and LONG sleek....neck.....

Nice jack socket? 

My ex-ex-ex-ex(?) Girlfriend bought me my first Carvin but I don't have any pictures so that brief anecdote will have to suffice.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 16, 2009)

i soooo want that guitar!!!!! /\/\/\/\/\


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 16, 2009)

Caveman said:


> how about a picture of my ex girlfriend with my 7 string guitar? that works right?



Damn, your ex is giant. And her boobs are trying to NOMNOM the guitar!



silentrage said:


>



And that&#180;s a giant guitar! Trying to NOMNOM Megan!










Aaaaaanyway...















Oooops, that&#180;s a 6-string 







Ooooops, that&#180;s a 8-string! 







There we go! 7-strings. It&#180;s black and white though


----------



## Lozek (Mar 16, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> ...so the guitar doesnt always have to be in the original picture??



That also features my mate Pierre at the back!!!!

</first 'Post a Seven String & someone elses mate' post>


----------



## Caveman (Mar 16, 2009)

ahahhah ill have to get my current girl to do some suggestive pics with my v or something. ahhahahah I knew doing that would start some crazy photoshopping pic trend.


----------



## Hypothermia (Mar 16, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> Oooops, that´s a 6-string
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^this

pure


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 16, 2009)

Lozek said:


> That also features my mate Pierre at the back!!!!
> 
> </first 'Post a Seven String & someone elses mate' post>



It is indeed!!  I'll quite possibly see you at an Inner Eden gig some time


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 31, 2009)

Anthony said:


>



well actually, that's a right handed guitar, and you are displaying your left hand... which leads me to believe you are either ambidextrous, or showing the wrong hand 

here's a pic of my gf with my 7, it looks like she has facial hair but it's just the lighting:


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 31, 2009)

not my girl friend


----------



## Harry (Mar 31, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well actually, that's a right handed guitar, and you are displaying your left hand... which leads me to believe you are either ambidextrous, or showing the wrong hand
> 
> here's a pic of my gf with my 7, it looks like she has facial hair but it's just the lighting:



Your GF is hot, mind if you can share her around with me?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 31, 2009)

Hufschmid just raised the bar!

yeah you can have Freddy on weekends if you like.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 31, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hufschmid just raised the bar!
> 
> yeah you can have Freddy on weekends if you like.




They are not easy to find.... 

I'm more into gothic style girls, I find them mega hot for guitar pictures...

Next pictures with a 7 will be with a hot gothic girl

If virtual girls count, here is a virtual girl I created with my 7 string


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 31, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well actually, that's a right handed guitar, and you are displaying your left hand... which leads me to believe you are either ambidextrous, or showing the wrong hand
> 
> here's a pic of my gf with my 7, it looks like she has facial hair but it's just the lighting:


----------



## silentrage (Mar 31, 2009)

/Thread?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 31, 2009)

Are those surgical gloves? Or is she about to color her hair...


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 31, 2009)

silentrage said:


> /Thread?



I'm jaelous


----------



## darren (Mar 31, 2009)

What's with the gloves?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 31, 2009)

Medical research?

Maybe on the wrong patient


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

what if your girlfriend IS your seven?

yes... i'm a sad sad man... :-(


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> what if your girlfriend IS your seven?



 your correct, the best girl ever...

no headach, never talks, always next to you, ready to play when you need her....


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 31, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> not my girl friend


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> your correct, the best girl ever...
> 
> no headach, never talks, always next to you, ready to play when you need her....



i'm glad someone else feels that way... they also don't get jealous when you bring home another 7 hehe

(or 8 or 9 or... you get the idea)


----------



## silentrage (Mar 31, 2009)

darren said:


> What's with the gloves?



lol, I don't know, I think it might be part of the nurse costume...


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> they also don't get jealous when you bring home another 7 hehe





They love a good old truss rod adjustement and an intonation


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> They love a good old truss rod adjustement and an intonation



ok i'm seriously considering just leaving work so i can go home and see my baby... haha


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 31, 2009)

silentrage said:


> /Thread?


----------



## Hypothermia (Apr 1, 2009)

silentrage said:


> /Thread?


 Nooo waaaaaaay


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> your correct, the best girl ever...
> 
> no headach, never talks, always next to you, ready to play when you need her....



my girlfriend is like that


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my girlfriend is like that



if only we could all be so lucky


----------



## jymellis (Apr 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> if only we could all be so lucky



according to his post in this thread, his girlfriend is his hand bro


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah it's great, she likes to keep me happy at all times, and if that means not talking and passing me a beer then she does it without question 

it was Anthony who said his girlfriend was his hand. I posted a pic of Fred Thordendal as my girlfriend, but my real girlfriend is called Charlotte


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

jymellis said:


> according to his post in this thread, his girlfriend is his hand bro



wow i hadn 't kept up with the thread i JUST read that... hahahaha 

i'm already that lucky...


----------



## jymellis (Apr 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah it's great, she likes to keep me happy at all times, and if that means not talking and passing me a beer then she does it without question


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



I wouldn't know what to do if I had to pick one or the other


----------

